# Staining walnut/maple simultaneously



## lvlacgyver (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello, I've made 2 end tables and a coffee table from hard maple and black walnut. I want the contrast between the species to really pop after I finsih them. I've stained maple in the past with an oil-based natural color stain and it turns the wood somewhat yellow. I'm looking to keep the creamy white color of the maple. Would a water based stain be a good idea? Has anyone tried Cabot's water based natural stain? If anyone else has tried this and knows a good product or technique, I'd appreciate some advice.
-Casey


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess my question would be...why would you want to stain such beuatiful woods in the first place. Not trying to be smart, but....


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

The only wood I have ever stained is pine. When working with hard woods I always use either laquer or poly. With wood like maple and walnut the natural beauty is what I am after. Staining woods like these is like wiping before you poop, it just don't make no sense.


----------



## lvlacgyver (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I don't want to stain the pieces to change their color. I want to accentuate the natural colors. I guess what I should have asked is this: What types of finishing products do you suggest to make this combination of wood look best? LOL @ "Staining woods like these is like wiping before you poop"


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

lvlacgyver said:


> Hello, I've made 2 end tables and a coffee table from hard maple and black walnut. I want the contrast between the species to really pop after I finsih them. I've stained maple in the past with an oil-based natural color stain and it turns the wood somewhat yellow. I'm looking to keep the creamy white color of the maple. Would a water based stain be a good idea? Has anyone tried Cabot's water based natural stain? If anyone else has tried this and knows a good product or technique, I'd appreciate some advice.
> -Casey


I would definately not stain them, the colors will pop on there own. I would skip the stain and go right to the finish. Someone here should be able to recomend a good finish that wont alter the color of the maple much. I know of a product my uncle uses but I cant think of the name. Sorry.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

On both woods, before I put a clear finish of lacquer, I rub them down with boiled linseed oil. I let that dry for a day or two before applying the finish. It makes the grain pop on maple and warms the walnut.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

If you don't want it to turn yellow, then use tung oil, laquer, water based polyurethane, or varathane urethane which is soybased. Linseed oil will change the color of the wood slightly, which some people like, some people don't.


----------



## zenhog (Dec 20, 2008)

*Try Danish Oil or Sam Maloof*

I just did some tests for a maple gun cabinet I'm making. The Danish Oil (clear) seems to make things pop a little more but it also darkens it a bit. I'm not done with the multiple coats of the Sam Maloof product but I think that will look very nice yet still be that light color. If you don't want to buy the pre-made just mix 1/3 boiled linseed oil, 1/3 raw tung oil and 1/3 poly. After a few coats change out the poly for a handful of bees wax.


----------

